# Chassis < 2.5k with filters?



## iGamer (May 3, 2012)

Hey guys, I want a new chassis, for my new gaming rig, under 2.5k.
I have a lot of dust problem in my house so please suggest chassis with dust filters.

All the cases on flipcart and other popular sites do not have dust filters for under 3k.
The first one I found was CM Elite 430 at 3.3k.

Any other cases that you know of?
Or can I get the filters separately from somewhere and fix them on cheap ones like CM elite 311 or 370?

*P.S. I want a bottom mounted PSU cabinet.*

Thanks


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 3, 2012)

This should give you an idea of 311
*i.imgur.com/V9pHV.jpg

I am currently testing 311 Plus, you get 120mm fans on the front and rear, with an option to install 140mm for the front- that's it. There's no optional fan mounts. You can take a look at Bitfenix Merc alpha but it will be a lot helpful if you mentioned your system config on the first post itself.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 3, 2012)

Elite 335 Mini Tower Cabinet has dust filter in the all the Front areas. New is available @ 2.3k. I have used it and it was 'OK' for its worth.


----------



## coderunknown (May 3, 2012)

^^ seriously NO to mini towers.


----------



## RiGOD (May 3, 2012)

My vote goes to *BitFenix Merc Alpha*.


----------



## iGamer (May 3, 2012)

@The Sorcerer
Yes it has only front/side/rear fan mounts available, but its the only one available in my budget with a bottom mount PSU support. 
Do you know any other?
btw my config is i3 2100, 7850, Seasonic 620W

@Tech_Wiz
Thanks, but I have to install HD 7850 graphics card, so I don't think any mini towers will do.

@RiGOD I also liked the BitFenix Merc Alpha at 2.5k, but it has too many air vents for fans and might create dust problems for me. 
I don't want to buy a cabinet with lots of air vents without dust filters.

Thanks


----------



## RiGOD (May 3, 2012)

^^Come on man, try and be innovative. You won't get everything you need in such a tight budget, you'll have to do some custom mods like making a dust filter out of your old mosquito net or something


----------



## topgear (May 4, 2012)

@ Op - this should come handy 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...-430-431-discussion-thread-6.html#post1391120


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 4, 2012)

iGamer said:


> @The Sorcerer
> Yes it has only front/*side*/rear fan mounts available.....


Only available on the non transparent window version.

311 Non-Plus version comes with 2x USB 2.0 with no tool-less (ok...so meh!) and no front 120mm fans, whereas plus comes with 3x USB 2.0, tool less stuff and front 120mm fan. But I seriously believe you take a good look at 431. You don't buy cases everyday but when you begin to add stuff over the months pass by, you may regret it. Its your choice to be honest. The choices are there infront of you.


----------



## iGamer (May 4, 2012)

@RiGOD
you are GENIUS , I never thought about using mosquito nets!!!!  
Now I have more paths opened up!!!

@topgear
I have seen that thread and know how good they are for that money, but the are very costly 
at around 3.5k(1k more than my budget) otherwise I would have gone for them.

@The Sorcerer
Don't worry, I am considering your suggestions. Personally I like all the suggested one's.
Thanks to RiGOD I have more options available now.

I will compare all of them and shortlist the one's that I like, then you guys can tell me which will be the best one.

Thanks guys, you all have been a great help.


----------



## topgear (May 5, 2012)

^^ you did not get the idea ... I've gave that link to show it's how easy to to make dust filters using cheap components like mosquito net and this can be used with any cabinet.

BTW, if you are still interested about Cm Elite 430 then SMC is selling it at 3k now.


----------



## iGamer (May 5, 2012)

@topgear
Ohh, sorry man I saw the post name and though you were showing me why its popular or a good one.
Give me some days to increase my budget a bit, will ask again then.

BTW, thanks for the letting me know about SMC, will check that.

Thanks again

Bloody hell!!! from where do you guys get the non-LED cheap 120mm fans from???
I can't find a single case fan less then Rs 300 on any popular online shops!!!

I will need atleast 1 such fan if I buy the CM 430 cabinet for exhaust!!

Thanks in advance


----------



## RiGOD (May 5, 2012)

^^CM Elite 430 is a good case with decent cooling and many of our forum members own it.  But if you're ready to shell out 3k then *NZXT Source 210 Elite* is the one to grab. Comes with 2 fans, lots of room for cable management (which the Elite 430 lacks) and supports large CPU coolers without any hiccups.


----------



## Tarun (May 5, 2012)

guys aint you forgetting the NZXT Source 210 Elite and the NZXT Gamma  botha re for ~2.5k and are excellent VFM


----------



## topgear (May 6, 2012)

^^ But with the Transparent side panel the Cm Elite 430 is a great looker 



iGamer said:


> @topgear
> Ohh, sorry man I saw the post name and though you were showing me why its popular or a good one.
> Give me some days to increase my budget a bit, will ask again then.
> 
> ...



here you go 

Flipkart: Cooler Master Silent FAN 120 SI2 (4 in 1) Cooler: Cooler


----------



## iGamer (May 7, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> But if you're ready to shell out 3k then *NZXT Source 210 Elite* is the one to grab. Comes with 2 fans, lots of room for cable management (which the Elite 430 lacks) and supports large CPU coolers without any hiccups.





topgear said:


> ^^ But with the Transparent side panel the Cm Elite 430 is a great looker



Thanks RiGOD for the suggestion, but I think topgear is right the CM 420 looks great.
NZXT Source 210 is is good, but looks plain and a bit ugly.




			
				topgear;1644692
here you go ;-)

[url=*www.flipkart.com/cooler-master-silent-fan-120-si2-4-1/p/itmd7fsthz5zk5g5?pid=COLD7FSTN2HAQC3Z&_l=Aa6aTFZk_dPzGvPvRWxhrw--&_r=hUxohuOQbPF8OPxlJTzXxQ--&ref=79a0df54-4893-426d-bd24-7cda873412aa said:
			
		

> Flipkart: Cooler Master Silent FAN 120 SI2 (4 in 1) Cooler: Cooler[/url]



Thanks man, I think I missed it coz I never looked for them in bulk(was trying to find 1 @ 200) 

So finally I am going for CM Elite 430 
Thanks guys


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

Have A Look at This Theitdepot - NZXT Gamma Black Steel Mid-Tower ATX Cabinet


----------



## iGamer (May 7, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Have A Look at This Theitdepot - NZXT Gamma Black Steel Mid-Tower ATX Cabinet



That is good case, but if I can get CM Elite 430 at 2.8k then IMO thats a better deal!!!
It looks awesome with the side window!!!

Thanks for your opinion though!!


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

iGamer said:


> That is good case, but if I can get CM Elite 430 at 2.8k then IMO thats a better deal!!!
> It looks awesome with the side window!!!
> 
> Thanks for your opinion though!!



Though it looks cool buy it will get more dust in it cuz i don't see any dust filters


----------



## RiGOD (May 7, 2012)

Spoiler






iGamer said:


> That is good case, but if I can get CM Elite 430 at 2.8k then IMO thats a better deal!!!
> It looks awesome with the side window!!!
> 
> Thanks for your opinion though!!






At 2.8k you'll get the normal one without the side window. I still suggest that you reconsider you decision of buying the Elite 430. Read the cons and pros here



Spoiler



Pros

- All black interior
- very few sharp edges
- Some filters on some fan ports
- Tool-less installation for hard drives and Optical drives
- Can accommodate long GPU’s
- CPU cooler backplate cut out in motherboard


Cons

- peripheral slot covers not full removed
- water cooling holes not fully removed or grommeted
- *filters are not on all fan ports, including none on the front intake*
- filter removal is not an easy task without damaging the filters
- only comes with 1 fan 
- *no cable routing features*
- small power and reset buttons
- obvious specification errors on box



The 'looks great' thing that you're counting in will fade out very soon, in the long run it will the utility & features that'll decide the VFM of a product.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> The 'looks great' thing that you're counting in will fade out very soon, in the long run it will the utility & features that'll decide the VFM of a product.


So I'm too Gonna buy a Cabinet for a Gaming Rig.
Should I Get *NZXT Gamma *


----------



## RiGOD (May 7, 2012)

^^Its a great cabinet and absolute VFM. If you need further help open a new thread.


----------



## iGamer (May 7, 2012)

@RiGOD
@pratyush997
Come on guys!! you are making it hard for me to come to a decision!!  

Please give your final vote to any of these:
CM Elite 430  @  2.8k available in local shop (w/o side window will be alright)
NZXT Gamma  @ 3.2k with shipping (Goes way out my budget 0f 2.5k) might be available in my local shop at 3k.
NZXT source 210 Elite @ ?? will have to find out

I want to go for CM elite 430 coz of my budget 

What do you all vote for????
Thanks in advance


----------



## RiGOD (May 7, 2012)

You're conveniently forgetting BitFenix Merc Alpha @ 2.5k inclusive of shipping.


----------



## iGamer (May 7, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> You're conveniently forgetting BitFenix Merc Alpha @ 2.5k inclusive of shipping.



Are you talking about the one on this site?

I am not considering the BitFenix Merc Alpha bcoz I will be receiving my PSU today and I really very excited and don't want to wait any more days to build my 1st system. 
I gave those two choices bcoz I know that elite 430 is available in my local shop and NZXT Gamma being a popular one might also be available  there, but BitFenix is new in India and is provided by only one guy from erodov forum(hence will have to ship it  )

I am not ignoring your opinion, RiGOD, I just don't want to wait anymore.

Thanks


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2012)

@ RiGOD - about the cons mentioned on CM Elite 430  :

_filter removal is not an easy task without damaging the filters _- there's absolutely no issue in removing and cleaning those filters.

_small power and reset buttons_ - they are big enough IMO and though it's a little hard to press the quality of the buttons are very good.


----------



## RiGOD (May 8, 2012)

^^Both of the above mentioned cons were not stressed in my post. I was just telling about the lack of cable management holes and dust filters.


----------



## iGamer (May 8, 2012)

Well I am really sorry all of you guys who have answered my questions, but my father  shot down all my choices  as he very firmly denied  me from spending more than 2k on the cabinet + fans.

So I have no other choice but to go for CM elite 311 and be happy with it. Though I will add fans in future or hopefully get a new cabi with a bit of savings 

So well all this discussions were for naught, but I do hope someone else might be able to benefit from these posts.

Thanks for your time, and sorry once again


----------



## RiGOD (May 8, 2012)

^^Don't worry. Atleast it has better cable management features than CM Elite 430


----------



## d6bmg (May 8, 2012)

Thought about NZXT Gamma?


----------



## The Sorcerer (May 8, 2012)

^^ True. At times like this, NZXT Gamma is the only saving grace. Much better option.


----------



## iGamer (May 8, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> ^^Don't worry. Atleast it has better cable management features than CM Elite 430


Yup always think about positive things in bad situations 



d6bmg said:


> Though about NZXT Gamma?





The Sorcerer said:


> ^^ True. At times like this, NZXT Gamma is the only saving grace. Much better option.



Well its at around 2.5k, so


----------



## d6bmg (May 9, 2012)

Gamma used to be ~2K before rupee weakened against dollar.


----------

